# Mowdy 13' scooter



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

this came from Mowdy's Facebook page.
it appears the S-10 has a big brother. 
obviously not finished yet, it said they were still doing test runs. 
picture is at the ramp on the Port Lavaca side of causeway.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool little boat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DHredfish (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice looking little boat. I wonder what the starting price will be.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

looks like a 15 or a 16 should be a great little boat.


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

That boat ramp is in six mile.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

crazzy said:


> That boat ramp is in six mile.


you are correct. I didn't look close enough before posting. I feel like a MORON. my folks live 1/4 mile from there and I am there several times a week. 
if I could figure out how to give you some green in tapatalk I would.


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

I grew up fishing out of there, my parents live on Royal rd.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

They quoted me on the 13' for 8500$ hull only.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Blue Fury said:


> They quoted me on the 13' for 8500$ hull only.


That's unreal..


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought a 21' shallow sport with a motor for less than that.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

That will be a cool little one-man(or woman) boat for sure


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

looks wet.... like all scooters. LOL


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I bought a 21' shallow sport with a motor for less than that.


Feel like sellin that there Shallowsport sir? Lol


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Feel like sellin that there Shallowsport sir? Lol


nope. I'll be repowering it soon and running it for ever.:cheers:


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

That looks like a real nice little rig when will it be out and get some numbers on it.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

My Dad has one of the little S-10's that I steal quite often. Little boat is a blast but def have to be careful with 2 people on it. That 13ft looks perfect.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Anybody bought one of these yet?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

there is a really nice looking light blue one at Mowdy in Port Lavaca now. 
it has a 40 Suzuki and a tower platform over the console.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

blue fury said:


> they quoted me on the 13' for 8500$ hull only.


that cant be right $8500 for a 13' hull only!!!!!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> that cant be right $8500 for a 13' hull only!!!!!


Sounds about right for a new finished fiberglass boat of that size. A bare bones aluminum john boat is around $3-4K for a 16'-17' boat. A finished 1652 Alweld center console is around $6500 hull only. A Boatright in that size range is over $10K hull only. I have been trying to find an aluminum center console or a fiberglass scooter to put my old 48 Johnson Spl on. It is an old motor so I wasn't looking to spend a lot of money on a boat for it. I have not been able to find anything for under $5K that wasn't just an old beat up john boat.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds about right for a new finished fiberglass boat of that size. A bare bones aluminum john boat is around $3-4K for a 16'-17' boat. A finished 1652 Alweld center console is around $6500 hull only. A Boatright in that size range is over $10K hull only. I have been trying to find an aluminum center console or a fiberglass scooter to put my old 48 Johnson Spl on. It is an old motor so I wasn't looking to spend a lot of money on a boat for it. I have not been able to find anything for under $5K that wasn't just an old beat up john boat.

I agree, when I see people question the prices of some boats, I don't think they have looked at this years market value. The price that some manufactures are asking will blow your shoes clean off.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Blue scooter with tower


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I priced that dargel 13' scooter and with a 60 HP merc (maybe a 70?), it was right under 20K.


----------

